# stump grinding



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is stump grinding something I can do myself? Can you rent the grinder, or use maybe a chain saw and just cut the thing to smitherines?


----------



## pipspeak (Mar 23, 2007)

You can probably rent a grinder but they're big, heavy and cumbersome and it takes a while to grind the stump. I wouldn't recommend a chain saw... too close to the ground to be safe.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> Is stump grinding something I can do myself? Can you rent the grinder, or use maybe a chain saw and just cut the thing to smitherines?


Definitely do not use a chain saw. If anyone has used a chain saw before, you know that you're not supposed to let the chain touch dirt, which can quickly dull the chain. If you're even considering renting a stump grinder, for that cost, you could rent a Bobcat and dig it out. Depending on where you live, you can just burn the stump afterwards. Also, depending on the size of the stump, if it's not too large, you can buy a chemical that will eat the stump up.


----------

